# x11 headers



## systemshock (Oct 3, 2004)

good day

trying to do a darwinports cvs install for fluxbox onto my powerbook, just for a laugh really, the problem is that i am supposed to install the x11 headers from the xcode / xdevelopers cd, problem is that i dont have it, my install of the development tools came from my recovery disks, and despite trying, i cannot find the header files

im specifically looking for the x11 sdk headers, but cant find the damn things

if anyone can point me somewhere other than hell would be useful

peace


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Hopefully this helps some. Have you checked Apple's site?

I'd put more effort into this post, but I don't have a lot of time for it right now.


----------

